# Propane Tank Cover Mod



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

Here is another one of the mods we did over the 4th holiday(2005). This one didn't take a lot of time, but should save a lot of time over the years to come. 
We used 4" deckplates to provide access to the propane bottle valves & changover valve.

I ordered the deckplates on the internet from http://www.shipstore.com/ss/html/BEC/BECDP40W.html
the 4" plates were $7.35 each plus shipping.

We drilled the openings with a hole saw and fastened the deckplate mounting flange to the cover using 3/16th inch pop rivets with washers on the underneath side.

This is much easier than removing the whole cover each time you need to open or close the valve!









Here are the pictures..... 
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php..._album&album=99


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Clean job and it looks great! Nice work on a really useful mod


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Very cool and handy mod!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

So where do we ship ours?























Very Nice!!

Jason


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice!!!

Getting the itch again


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I see one big flaw with that mod in the second picture. Ok, ok, it's a flaw with ME. I'd NEVER be able to cut that hole in the right spot just from a measurements off the trailer like that!

Awesome job you did though. Very clean and original looking.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks very professional!

And it might even help keep that darn cover together!!

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That hole saw would set you back a buck or two if you did not already own one. I wonder if you can rent them?


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

great job!!!! ........ever wonder why the camper didn't come with something like that in the first place?????? makes ya think..... gotta do this to mine...every time i have to cut the gas at a tunnel its raining and the top has got to move.....this is a must...thanks and keep them coming


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I will be going to a boat store to look at some deckplates. I will definitely do this mod if I conclude that the covers will not loosen and fall out from vibration while travelling. Assume they are threaded and screw into the outer rim? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Bill...We have towed ours about 700 miles and have not had any one of the three covers come loose, and yes they screw in.

Andy...I just used a jig saw with a fine tooth blade, used a drill to get a pilot hole and the jig saw did the rest. (you have to hold the cut piece away from the uncut piece or it will reseal itself)

Gary


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> I will be going to a boat store to look at some deckplates. I will definitely do this mod if I conclude that the covers will not loosen and fall out from vibration while travelling. Assume they are threaded and screw into the outer rim? Thanks.
> 
> Bill
> [snapback]44410[/snapback]​


Yes, the deckplate covers are threaded and have a rubber 0-ring that will help keep them tight while traveling. I would think a boat would have more vibration than the camper, and they are actually made for a boat.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I will take the assurances of those that say the covers stay on. And yes, I realize they are for boats, but in those applications I think that they are mounted horizontally and that gravity would be helping. That's why I asked. But the friction of the O-ring will dampen any harmonic loosening. Gonna get me some deckplates. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Bill...We have towed ours about 700 miles and have not had any one of the three covers come loose, and yes they screw in.
> 
> Andy...I just used a jig saw with a fine tooth blade, used a drill to get a pilot hole and the jig saw did the rest. (you have to hold the cut piece away from the uncut piece or it will reseal itself)
> 
> ...


Gary,

Just to let you know, we actually saw your mod posted and that was what got us started on the cover mod.







Thanks for the idea...


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Anytime...if you need any other photos let me know.

Gary


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

This looks great. Thanks for the pictures as well. This will help and save a lot of time, when I need to stop to refuel the truck.

Very Nice,

Steve


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Just wanted to thank you again for the great mod idea. I completed mine a couple of days ago. Got my deck plates at the same place you got yours. Installation was fairly easy except it takes some long arms to hold the washers in place while you are snugging the rivets. Great idea though !!!
Carl


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

I finished our deck plate installation last week. I purchased our plates from Cabelas since the plate cover actually covers the pop rivets, too. All the other plates I found left the rivets exposed and I thought the Cabelas model gave it a finished appearance. I can't tell from your pictures which one you have. Great idea-thanks!


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I also did this mod and after doing the two top covers and the one on the side I decided that if I had it to do over I would just do the one on the side. I can reach everything from the side opening and really didn't need to do the two on top. Oh well.









Mike


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

So far I've added just the two on top. I can reach the tank switcher with some reaching. I was thinking about adding a port on each side as well. On to reach the tank switcher and one to reach the battery kill switch on the other side. I can't decide whether all the ports wil give it a cool "techie" look, or look like I was over zealous with the hole saw.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but wanted to get it back into the mix. I plan on doing this mod in the next few days. We are driving to New York, then to Niagra and don't know if I will be having to turn my tanks on and off anytime during the drive. Thanks for the GREAT idea.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Great mod, makes it alot easier access, so off to the store I go.

Bob


----------



## krbailey3 (Jul 21, 2008)

If I wanted to use screws and bolts instead of rivets, what size would I need. This looks awesome, I'm just not much use with a rivet gun.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is your hole saw.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I did that mod. Its a great help. I dont have to fight with the stupid cover just to turn the gas on and off.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Number 10 flathead machine screws with flat washers and lock nuts on the underside would work just as well as rivets. If it were me, I would use stainless screws and washers etc. to eliminate the inevitable rusting. Also a saber saw (portable hand held jig saw) will cut the holes very nicely if you use a fine toothed blade and dividers to scribe the circles. That is what I used and it worked just fine. put a little butyl caulk under the flange before srewing in place for a finished looking job.


----------

